
Deciphering the genetic diversity of leaf shapes - bryanrasmussen
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/deciphering-how-plant-genes-drive-weird-wonderful-diversity-leaf-shapes-180974067/
======
Psyladine
>The study, published this month in Science, brings together molecular genetic
analysis and computer modeling to show how gene expression directs leaves to
grow.

At first this seemed like gene profiling & modelling, however it was modeling
the mechanism of leaf shapes based on existing theories rather than a map of
gene mutations and outcomes, which I confess is more interesting itself than
the specific implication of leaf cup shapes. If I want procedural generation I
can find it already...

------
archivist1
Morphogenesis from DNA is thought to be a haaard problem.....

